# Excellent service



## chongo

Massive thanks guys :thumb:

Placed a late evening order on the 18/10/18 and it arrived today before 12.00 
It was Well packed and each liquid bottle was also sealed in plastic covering which is good if you are getting a fallout remover delivered :thumb:

Will be definitely using these guys again.

Mick.


----------



## petemattw

a month to be delivered?!?!?!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

petemattw said:


> a month to be delivered?!?!?!


I reckon thats a typo and should be November... :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Top service as always from John and the team:thumb:


----------



## chongo

petemattw said:


> a month to be delivered?!?!?!


You know it was a mistake


----------



## Soul boy 68

Nice one Mike, I use these guys too, great service :thumb:


----------

